# This place is worth a fortune!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is a site that lets U look at domain names to see what they might be worth commercially...


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

Hey what you be watching on the media player? :wink:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> Hey what you be watching on the media player? :wink:


Listening to online radio The media player had Wolf FM. And, then, later during the day, I press "Stop" and play KLIF - a talk radio station, w/ Firefox. I listen to Glenn Beck and Bill Oreilly during the day usually.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Being from Texas, I recall the days when KLIF was a decent top 40 station, but the REAL rockers listened to KZEW, which played half albums without commercial interruption!!! Uh oh, I just made myself feel REALLY OLD !!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think they are having their 20th anniversary of talk radio today.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Well.............. you don't NEED to rub it in !!!! Album rockj stations are apparently a thing of the past. Radio stations milk as much from as many commercials they can air. I like O'Reilly & Limbaugh & Hannity on the radio, but 5 mins of talk and 5 mins of commercials starts to wear on me pretty quick.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I can't stand Limbaugh, and not really a Hannady fan. I just like O'Reilly myself.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

I listen to a local radio show here which is also on TV and man them guys are so damn funny.


----------

